# Basta un sms per insinuare il tarlo del tradimento?



## Mariben (9 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Skorpio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma se la questione è la forma, ebbene sì, posso essere cafone
> ...


 Scusate ma , supponendo che a telefonare sia stata l'amante ha gia avvisato , e pure tempestivamente,il presunto dedifrago lui ha mentito ( storia della zia) della serie " io so che tu sai che io so" e dubito che lei possa indagare contando sull' effetto sorpresa


----------

